# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Pétitions pour les daims du Parc aux Daims  - Châteauvillain 52

## Segusia52

https://www.mesopinions.com/petition...ux-daims/13918

Un parc créé en 1655, 24 espèces protégées et un massacre en cours !

https://youtu.be/iMd3j2_jELg?t=3

A diffuser tout partout, merci   :: 

https://www.change.org/p/pr%C3%A9fec...n-libert%C3%A9


C'est tellement ridicule, ce concept d'Animal explora ! Rien que le nom fleure la débilité Dysneylandesque du bureau d'étude et des concepteurs. Quand on veut se faire un peu d'adrénaline en exploration, on ne devrait pas avoir peur se faire mordre par Bambi, non ?

----------


## Segusia52

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/14169045585...zMzg5NzMxMDM0/

 

Ce n'est qu'un tout début : continuez de signez et de faire sortir l'histoire de nos daims du département  :: 

Je rajoute en introduction cette pétition plus récente spécifiquement dédiée à l'enfermement des daims dans un enclos.

Il faut signer les deux.

https://www.change.org/p/pr%C3%A9fec...n-libert%C3%A9

----------


## framboise

Les 2pétitions signées et partagées  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Ils veulent mettre *en liberté* des loups, des lynx, des bisons et des trucs qui ressemblent à des phacochères, tout cela pour que les gens espèrent les voir depuis la route ! Aux fous !

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xksyes

----------


## Segusia52

::

----------


## Segusia52

Un commentaire - parmi tant d'autres - qui recueille les like ! 

"Ces daims participent à l'identité de la commune. La morsure est un risque certainement moins élevé qu'en classe de maternelle !"

----------


## Segusia52

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAA14PJ-C3k

----------


## France34

Pétitions signées !

----------


## Segusia52

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater




Si ça peut dégoûter le mouflet de la chasse

https://www.facebook.com/tropmignona...type=2&theater

----------


## aurore27

pétitions signées et ptg.

----------


## Segusia52

Pas calmés, les élus...Combien en auront-ils massacré, cet hiver, sous couvert de "régulation" ? Des daims, ça peut se stériliser !

http://www.jhm.fr/departement/Le-Par...s-rouvre-lundi

Le conseil départemental de Haute-Marne (celui-là même qui mutile impunément des centaines et des centaines de km de haies vitales pour la survie des petits passereaux et autres, et à la maîtrise des inondations) lance des appels d'offre "au tir au pigeon dans le tas" et des salopards payent grassement pour avoir le plaisir pervers de canarder de pauvres bêtes habituées depuis des décennies à côtoyer - voire se laisser toucher par - le public.
Un naturaliste m'a raconté la dernière fois : c'est répugnant. 
Quand au journal, n'en parlons, il est depuis toujours à la botte.

----------


## Segusia52

Petit rappel : c'est cet après-midi. Je sors les bottes et le pébroque. Ça va voler, les daims savent faire !



Je vous l'accorde, le temps n'est pas vraiment souriant...mais on va marcher *avec* le climat.

----------


## Segusia52

http://www.chateauvillain.com/fr/collectif-daims-libres

----------

